# Identifying Pest Droppings



## [email protected] (May 5, 2020)

Hi,

My neighbors have bed bugs which made me carefully look for any sign if I have them as well. I didn't find anything that resembled bed bug traces that I saw on the internet. Instead I found many hard, black droppings which had a distinct smooth surface on one side and a rough one on the other side. All in all they seem rather flat. I found them around my bed (uh bed bugs?!) on the carpet, also one on my mattress sheet.

I read that a test can be performed to see whether one found flea or bed bug poop by adding some water and observe if it turns red, which corresponds to blood. The test was negative though!

I also added two pictures of remainings of which could have been a carbet bug.

Many thanks for your help!

John


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cute little guys in the photos.


Here's a good bedbug array.


https://ag.tennessee.edu/bedbugs/Pages/biologyandID.aspx


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I wonder where the saying "Crazy as a bedbug" came from? 

This offers an entertaining explanation.

https://bell-environmental.com/crazy-as-a-bed-bug/


----------

